# Stylish PUTRAJAYA Part 2



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by wenghun of flickr community


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by aikoint2001 of flickr community


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Is Putrajaya slightly cooler in weather because of the lake?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

It's so windy in everytime I was there


----------



## acela (Jun 24, 2004)

Just want to ask what happen to the old Jabatan Perdana Menteri in KL i think it is at Bukit Tunku if i've not mistaken.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by flickrsoon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Public bus @ the Western Transport Terminal Presint 7


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cruising in Putrajaya
Photos by Meor Azmi 




























Alam Warisan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by T_S


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Photos by Zainudin
The core island










Seri wawasan bridge




















Seri saujana bridge










Seri gemilang bridge














































Pedestrian bridge




























Seri putra bridge



















The monument




















Botanical garden


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Leonard Ooi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

^^ Those have to be the best Putrajaya pictures I have seen up to date.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Melawati palace


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Landmark


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya Landmark



Wow...That's beautiful


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by skybetaversion


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

On the main island


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Altclick


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Hariadi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ypink


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ariffjrs


----------



## DEEP NORTH (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the architecture of Putrajaya, its really inspiring and so much more adventurous than Australia's planned capital Canberra - although it does seem to suffer from a similar problem of too much space and too few people!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ariffjrs


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

DEEP NORTH said:


> I love the architecture of Putrajaya, its really inspiring and so much more adventurous than Australia's planned capital Canberra - although it does seem to suffer from a similar problem of too much space and too few people!


Putrajaya needs a little bit time to be flocked by people....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

ONWARD MALAYSIA TOWARDS 2020!
by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by gops2004


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Journey With KLIA transit to Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PHOTOJOURNALISM
Damansara-Puchong Highway (LDP), increased its toll fee by 60% effective 1 January 2007, following the decision by the Government to no longer subsidise the fee despite pressures from various parties for the past one month. The 40km urban highway is a privatised project by the Government thatconnects Putrajaya in the south and Damansara in the north. It has a 33 years concession to collect toll until 2029 before hand it over to the Government. WARUNGIST/Zuhri


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Flowsnow


----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

wow looks great


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nadi Putra NGV buses
by ^tamago^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya International Convention Center










Seri Saujana Bridge










@ PUTRA SQUARE


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by alreza77


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I like Putrajaya very much ! It is one billion times more livable and more comfortable than KL !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr.com


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I was there a couple of days ago. There were lightings all over which made the whole place look so beautiful and even Disneyland-ish. I suppose it's in conjunction with the Visit Malaysia 2007. It was a jaw dropping experience for both foreign and domestic tourists. I was just as impressed even though it was my third trip to Putrajaya?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Boulevard
Some of the Site Project
by Mr Lavitz


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Nadi Putra NGV buses
> by ^tamago^


Thsi bus must be made by MTrans which successfully exported NGV buses to HK.

I wonder why RapidKL don;t buy these buses.NGV buses are very quiet compared to the conventional diesel buses.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Zainudin


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Song: Kiranya Tiada Lagi
Artist: Reshmonu 
Distribute: SONY-BMG Malaysia










MV


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pedestrian bridge, Putrajaya



>


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Ive passed Sri Wawasan bridge the other night and i saw lotsa rempit loitering at the side while some of their mates showing-off with their bike stunts. Its really such an eye-sore, especially for tourists.. And i even saw several peple got drunk and singing their hearts out(not to mention off-key as well) while JAIS trucks slowly driving across the bridge to check any non-muhrim Muslims making out or sumthing.. Someone should do something about this.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

oshkoshbgood said:


> malaysia's (road)traffic system is one of best in the WORLD!.....and the putrajaya is built to tackle traffic problem in KL and as expansion for KL....some people they have zero information about this civil engineering and still want to talk like an idiot...like that guy from rotterdam...stupid douche


Ok, thats what we in Europe also wanted 40 years ago. Now we are trying get rid of the cars again...

Probably this will also repeat in those upwards pushing countries like Malysia certainly is one in not too distant future too. I mean there is not much more terrible than a city teared apart by countless highways.
The key word is: "Public transport"

WRT the government city, I really love that architecture that blends modern and traditional elements. But I fear this city lacks the necessary density to be pedestrian friendly. You know there is a point when grandeur turns out into endless spaces that lack the necessary intimacy. I might err though, after all, those photos are the first time I saw anything from this area in the world.


Edit:
I saw the pictures of the boulevard at the end of the thread. If you fill that boulevard up with dense pedestrian friendly buildings around I might be forced to take back my words about pedestrian unfriendliness.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

nazrey said:


> The Boulevard
> Some of the Site Project
> by Mr Lavitz


i believe Slartibartfas refering to this, right?

actually, putrajaya is malaysia's most pedestrian- friendly city consider this city is only 8 years old. perhaps you should take a visit to putrajaya:yes: 

this city needs more time to become what it should be.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

nazrey said:


> by kenyin


Looks like it belongs in a Star Wars or STar Trek scene


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Core Island


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya_Gazebo
by beachbuggy


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Putrajaya Civic Center


by technicolortype_a


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by P_JOO


----------



## ivan_v8 (Aug 1, 2007)

incredible photos :drool: congratulations!! :master: 

greetings from mexico:colgate:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Boat @ Putrajaya.
by boonching


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by boonching


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Dataran Putra (Putra Square)
by FunKlicks


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tasik Putrajaya (Putrajaya Lake)
by FunKlicks


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

looks really stylish neat and well designed, impressed !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> by spOt_ON


Putra Mosque
by arctic_cactus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by alireza doostdar


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by eye sayeed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dazzling display:* The fireworks show by Malaysia lighting up Putrajaya and 
the surrounding areas at the opening of the First International Fireworks 
Competition in Putrajaya last night. TheStar/Sunday August 19, 2007


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


Putrajaya International Fireworks Competition
by boonyong



















by ajcka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ajcka


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by angelsiew


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bus stop
by ahuque


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya bus & taxi terminal
by ahuque


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

^ Putrajaya western transport termial, Precient 7
KLIA Transit/bus/taxi terminal

Car park










KLIA Transit platform


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

just great!! is still an 
"empty " city?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ It's still empty... but thats why many tourists like it...  Same like Brasilia :banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pedestrian Bridge
by Jacksen


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Wonderful:cheers:, Malaysian cities have caught my fancy!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by harirockford


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by jalilsalleh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From MSC.CC
Putrajaya Landmark










Putra Perdana Garden










Melawati Palace & Shangri-La Hotel Putrajaya










Putrajaya Monument










Putrajaya International Convention Centre



















Pedestrian Bridge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ PICC
by A.MITSUDA


----------



## smoothcake (Nov 20, 2007)

another shot for putrajaya ....:banana::banana:


----------



## abskess (Mar 27, 2006)

i'll be coming back to you my dear Putrjaya sooooooooooon....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by amad_877


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Housing
by Hig_Mac










Putrajaya Boulevard
by spOt_ON


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool! Malaysia is a great country!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by pjfncs27


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by pjfncs27


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

wonderful pictures!!!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya International Convention Centre
by Minh Chien


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Palace of Selangor's Sultan
by Steen Schütt


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside Hotel










by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cruise at Putrajaya Lake
by azizjr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Cruise Tasik Putrajaya
by Cruise Tasik Putrajaya
Putra Jetty 



















Diner's Lounge @ Jetty










Dinner 










by tk_yeoh










Note: Tasik - Lake


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice cruise river ships  beautiful


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by SHARM ~ Dragon Personality!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Seri Saujana bridge
by Ali Tehrani


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Convention Centre view from lake dam, Putrajaya
by A Syaharuddin K - as…


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Flying Blimp with MOF background
by mycgso


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Laman Duta, Diplomatic Precint, Putrajaya
by norm-digitalfoto


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by capix >__^'


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Nazneen.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by kael_ck


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ラディン


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Persona-ku


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya by night
by Phillage 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2685071397/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That bridge is very nice indeed ^^



nazrey said:


> Putrajaya by night
> by Phillage
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2685071397/


Amazing night photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Putrajaya International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta 2009*
by Jep @ Ayie 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page5/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by seringgok1 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3367222481/



















by Jep @ Ayie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hot Air Balloon Festival looks interesting and very nice  some of those balloons are amazing


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Mushaddad 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mushaddad/3367480385/










by rani1197 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rani1197/3369698770/





































by Saifuls 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/slufias/3368435180/










by SkyWalker kj2043


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by kookabooras 










by rani1197


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by gangloon 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gangloon/3372061190/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Mr Gunn 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrgunn/3371017413/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by suhaimisalleh 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimisalleh/3378409098/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by niey98 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3387042381/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by niey98


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Millenium Monument
by xiquinhosilva 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiquinho/sets/72157616921580462/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Perdana Putra Bus Stop
by xiquinhosilva


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by xiquinhosilva


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by musrifah 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragon_fruit/3462402421/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by acidburn68


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by James Foong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*1st Putrajaya International Dragon Boat Festival 2009*
by wongcs 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongcs/3600825118/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3607805854/


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey! hot air balloon fiesta rocks! :banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by kelvolution 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelvolution/3627902145/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by a m i r r i z a l 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rconcept/3630994929/


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

nice and serene...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Putrajaya
by lord of millionaires
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juta14x/3671429459/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by xiquinhosilva
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiquinho/3449380587/in/set-72157616921580462/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Saifuls
http://www.flickr.com/photos/slufias/3493046103/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by fotobynabil
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotobynabil/3690019460/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Putrajaya Sailing Week 2009 
by Mr.FLY
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fly_photography/sets/72157621372050972/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by sksiong
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sksiong/3689592203/


----------



## Jibril Bakhtishu (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive always wanted a city all to myself


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> by a m i r r i z a l
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rconcept/3630994929/


Amazing photo @nazrey  the bridge and the building are amazing


----------



## firdaus (Jul 12, 2009)

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya Convention Centre
> by P_JOO


Putrajaya got the 'wheel'?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

That's installed during Putrajaya International Firework Competition only 
>> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511958&page=2


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Shariy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yirahs/3780859413/


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice city


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Presint 3
by shaurwei
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20756664


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

I have seen Putrayja when I was in KL and was going to KLIA. But I was impressed from whatever little I have seen.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos; and awesome its that car...:


>


----------



## Dr Jake (Feb 11, 2009)

Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin Mosque aka Steel Mosque

Unknown, Flickr









@firz, Flickr









Redha, Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Office Tower @ precinct 4
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That building complex looks really very nice; and the rest buildings in the above photos are very nice too


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya International Convention Centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr
Putrajaya International Convention Centre (PICC)










Pedestrian bridge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PULLMAN PUTRAJAYA HOTEL
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Putrajaya International Convention Centre (PICC) in the below photo looks really very nice:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysian Energy Commission


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Boulevard Square


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice city.


----------



## Don_Ron_NYC (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow....Beautiful city. I love how they incorporated international and local styles in the buildings.

One question though....why is the city so "empty"?
Were the photos taken on a holiday or something?
Or is this like the Arab countries where people come out at night to avoid the heat?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya is just 13-14 years old...
It's the new planned city that serves as the federal administrative centre of Malaysia since 1996 and made into
Federal Territory in 2001. Putrajaya was the brainchild of a former Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like that pedestrian street with those buildings left and right; i guess its one of the greatest areas of the city...


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Hot Air Balloon 2010
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great view at dusk from this avenue, road


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharkand85/4946431181/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hjesamdyunos/5061463847/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photo at night :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishkanta/5142478450/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5203038857/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arhamman/5202703947/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zackyaulia/5222806897/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zackyaulia/5223407276/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zackyaulia/5223419600/in/photostream/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

AWSOME IT IS AMAZING


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hjesamdyunos/5210951710/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhombie/5315282793/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Botanical Garden*









by JC









www.travbuddy.com/Putrajaya-travel-guide-1311214/photos/view/273









by iamthewitchdotcom









www.virtualmalaysia.com









www.flickr.com/photos/ibnuyusuf/1247387002

*Wetland Park*








www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2979214807









www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page4









www.flickr.com/photos/sseme/2248338110









www.flickr.com/photos/redzaahmad/3473603753


















by hdrstation

*Moroccan Pavillion*



































grafikwarna.com/index.php?showimage=81


















www.flickr.com/photos/lordmint/3167239114


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5393112471/


----------



## dekechemist (Feb 12, 2008)

elegant architecture, state of the art design. But one thing I noticed spoils overall - the type face they chose for the building name display. It's horrendous, insipid, dull, and tasteless. I hope they the fed gov will pork-barrel some more to change the name display font.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice shot...


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice city..stylish!


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9167246








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9167265


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bajonzj/5542621851/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocol/5541488143/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozakim/5540534140/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maru-inc/5542321996/


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

S6302466 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302461 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302468 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302470 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302469 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

S6302471 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302472 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302473 by nideru_90, on Flickr

new infomation centre at dataran putra...

S6302474 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302477 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302478 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

100_3267 by nideru_90, on Flickr


100_3269 by nideru_90, on Flickr


100_3297 by nideru_90, on Flickr


100_3310 by nideru_90, on Flickr


100_3318 by nideru_90, on Flickr


100_3324 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

S6302528 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302525 by nideru_90, on Flickr


Image0687 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302535 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302547 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302531 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

3rd Putrajaya International Hot Air Balloon Fiesta 2011
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/sets/72157626326329526/with/5549915335/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/5549911643/in/set-72157626326329526/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/5549915335/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhafeez71/5547430032/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22612942








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22612954


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya Boulevard
> by simpology


nice shot! what is that building on the background?


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool place...


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rodel said:


> nice shot! what is that building on the background?


its putrajaya international convention center (picc)


S6302502 by nideru_90, on Flickr


S6302503 by nideru_90, on Flickr

the internal garden


S6302510 by nideru_90, on Flickr

the interior


100_3310 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sapphire blue (Aug 5, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43756456


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

this is so weird!

its kitsch paradise!!!

cool!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devkumar/5602115467/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/azfarpunye/5594497925/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/soundrave/5641953965/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5539833249/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5539833241/in/photostream/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

very beatiful city


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670953905/in/set-72157626612030830/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5671688534/in/set-72157626612030830








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5671122469/in/set-72157626612030830


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pakcikrahmat/5676094959/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pakcikrahmat/5633926252/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yzinternational/5675277880/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5670930473/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aakisisv/5684253548/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51412519








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32112555


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32112778











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32112679








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32112628








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31788640


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Around Precint 18
http://www.teratak.my/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aakisisv/5686791871/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya by udeyismail, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rizalrashid/5726876371/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasfanabukassim/5803600786/in/photostream/


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

beautiful, serene n modern...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya by Benjamin Beck, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

putrajaya by Afiq Yusof, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

HDR putrajaya by fipthetallman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya, Malaysia by nerak_zuproc, on Flickr

Putrajaya, Malaysia by nerak_zuproc, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nazrey said:


> HDR putrajaya by fipthetallman, on Flickr



Beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

dua haluan yang berbeda.. by khasif, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

wow! very very clean and organized! bravo malaysia

there are many beautiful modern structures that are truely elegant, the city seems fairly open (not dense) , like a contemporary art museum!


----------



## abarag08 (Aug 12, 2010)

Malaysia is soooooooo amazing,neat,clean and a wonderful country.My country,India is NOTHING in front of it


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow....that's some city....Wonderful...greetings from India...your city is beautiful...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Putrajaya Flower & Garden Festival 2011*









by delfin













































by faizfiza7882


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by hdrstation


----------



## daniu79 (Mar 5, 2011)

If the government maintains this place well...in a few hundred years, it would probably be one of the country's most important historical site


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Alamanda Mall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/4880349562/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adibizhar/6162757036/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55181369








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55181459


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

...brand new federal buildings. by Duriyans, on Flickr

giant harp .... by Duriyans, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

very sleek..just need a lil more buzz..not just on special events but everyday..


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adib/5978089423/
> 
> url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5990396828/]
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55639611








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55639983








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55640346


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Putrajaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Untitled by wkwoo, on Flickr

Untitled by wkwoo, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adibizhar/6162177959/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

• by alemershad™, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6236945006/


----------



## BigUrban (Jan 19, 2009)

Amazing city!! Wooooooww!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Straight To Istana Kehakiman, Putrajaya by iskandar azlan shah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MotorSports | Proton Waja R3 by esharkj, on Flickr

MotorSports | Proton Waja R3 by esharkj, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pıcs!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4481121509_1782bf845f_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics and videos on Putrajaya.....:cheers2:


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

awesomeness!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikchor/4345089408/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_amri/6405287777/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

So nice Putrajaya ..so clean & clear.I think this city is like concept GARDEN CITY right ?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

October 18, 2008




























http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/10/putrajaya.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417160587/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417163501/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417164049/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417163685/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leecheensiong/6417164617/

Putrajaya Mosque by Killer App, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Convention Center









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15816377?source=wapi&referrer=www.panoramio.com


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ezaic/6573769509/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Moroccan pavilion 摩洛哥馆 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr

Moroccan pavilion 摩洛哥馆 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6671591359/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6671592319/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful shots....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6672562789/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Rolls-Royce @ Putrajaya








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mengchoon/6638907949/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Dam by Denny Zulkasi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Seri Wawasan Bridge

PutraJaya Bridge  by HazmanHjRahim, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/risyaiz/6779943081/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

pullman resort , putra jaya by familyria92, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putra Jaya Region by didex dhekill, on Flickr

Putra jaya rays  by SΘMΣ 1 ΣŁSΣ™, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_0274 by -kytz-, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasto64/7084102241/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasto64/7084099249/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasto64/7084098419/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Monumen Alaf Baru, Putrajaya in sunset by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
Very modern!kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya Presint 3 by Faisal Muthalib, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

2C2 Green Office Building, Putrajaya at night by naza1715, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

rainy day 


Cityscape of Putrajaya by World Bank Photo Collection, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Counterpart by Danial Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya At Night by PaanJRv2, on Flickr

Putrajaya At Night by PaanJRv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates nazrey


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

wow #611


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

The Putrajaya International Convention Center by vedd, on Flickr


4 Towers by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Putrajaya Sunset. by T0REX, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Putrajaya bus stop








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8465031894/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8464381650/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8446720054/


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

View from the top



nazrey said:


> 8H2_82970004 by kofatan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 8H2_82980005 by kofatan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8434985027/in/photostream/


----------



## ArfHqal (Jul 21, 2012)

I wish the "Belok Kiri Jika Tiada Kenderaan" rule would apply throughout Malaysia or Klang Valley atleast. It can smoothen the traffic. No need to wait for the green light, just turn if there's no vehicle. If not mistaken, I think Singapore also apply this rule.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Floral Festival 2013*

Floria Putrajaya 2013 by Rosli Ahmad, on Flickr

Floria Fireworks 2013 by Arief Rasa, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adavirus/9125796513/

Floria 2013 by Jonwoon, on Flickr

Fireworks Floria Putrajaya 2013 by Muhammad Hafiz Muhamad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates, nazrey


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

great updates


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya at Night by Alanlife Photography, on Flickr

The Dome by masuti, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondwkt/9477364221/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

sepul said:


> Lesson to Learn by Tan Andy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Other Side by mozakim, on Flickr
> ...






Azrain98 said:


> byaniel Chan


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Pretty damn sweet!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Planned City by Simon_Long, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajaya International Firework Competition








http://www.flickr.com/photos/munzershamsul/10061974793/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Leica M(typ240) Tri-Elmar 16-21mm by wing of kaz, on Flickr

Leica M(typ240) Tri-Elmar 16-21mm by wing of kaz, on Flickr

Leica M(typ240) Tri-Elmar 16-21mm by wing of kaz, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Leica M(typ240) Tri-Elmar 16-21mm by wing of kaz, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11855408426/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10069902123/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10070696543/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jc_loo/13329899955/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12971896273/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12436562953/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/master_du/12355139923/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/master_du/12354942135/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/master_du/12354943895/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/munzirfauzi/2720823913/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/munzirfauzi/2720823913/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/76832927


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://neohwings.wixsite.com/aerialworks


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PUTRAJAYA-AERIAL_1_FINAL_EDIT-HORIZON_2 by Ian Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.malaysia-maps.com/kl/klia-map.htm


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Putrajay Lakeside by Way Colle, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

HOUSING IN PUTRAJAYA









https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...-cash-back-30k-0-d-p-for-sale-by-eva-30440243








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...double-storey-408k-for-sale-by-quinn-30274303








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...int-8-putrajaya-for-sale-by-izzaitie-30536015








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...int-8-putrajaya-for-sale-by-izzaitie-30536015








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...-urgent-sale-for-sale-by-azik-khalid-30499376








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...-urgent-sale-for-sale-by-azik-khalid-30499376








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2019-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-29229375








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2019-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-29229375








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2019-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-29229375








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2019-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-29229375








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2019-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-29229375


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

HOUSING IN PUTRAJAYA









https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2018-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-27053495








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2018-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-27053495








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2018-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-27053495








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...putrajaya-2018-for-sale-by-mohd-syam-27053495








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...t-8-putrajaya-for-sale-by-amirruddin-30606136










https://www.pjh.com.my/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/sausana.jpg








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...jaya-putrajaya-for-sale-by-david-lee-30522351








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...=MY-PG-Performance-Trovit-Sale-OtherLocations


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Get a quality UK higher education locally


Heriot-Watt University, UK has been pioneering the global higher education industry ever since its establishment as the world’s first Mechanics Institute in 1821.




www.thestar.com.my




















Establishing a new foundation for success


WITH the easing of the movement control order, Malaysians are hopeful that the road to recovery from the Covid-19 pandemic is nigh, with many eager to pick up from where they left off before the MCO started on March 18.




www.thestar.com.my




















Establishing a new foundation for success


WITH the easing of the movement control order, Malaysians are hopeful that the road to recovery from the Covid-19 pandemic is nigh, with many eager to pick up from where they left off before the MCO started on March 18.




www.thestar.com.my


----------

